# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  NETBOOK

## gounara

Ποιο netbook να αγορασω  ::  

Ποιο ειναι το καλυτερο και ποιο συμφερει οικονομικα  ::

----------


## ntrits

Acer Aspice 150

----------


## BaBiZ

Asus _eee_PC 1000H

----------


## commando

To καλυτερο ειναι ..τον Μαιο

----------


## papashark

Asus eepc 1000H vs Acer Aspire One A150X

400€ vs 235€ (σύμφωνα με το skroutz)

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι συγκρίσιμα τα δύο με τέτοια διαφορά τιμής.

Αν βέβαια επιμένεις τότε μπορώ εύκολα να σου πω τα ελάχιστα σημεία διαφοράς 

1000Η - Α150Χ
10" - 8.9"
1.5 kg - 1 kg
5h bat - 2h battery life
400€ - 235€ (με Linux, ή 285€ με win)

Oλα τα άλλα (CPU, GPU, mobo, μνήμη, σκληροί, κλπ) είναι από ακριβώς τα ίδια μέχρι σχεδόν τα ίδια.

----------


## NetTraptor

Αλήθεια στα ρημάδια μια 3g κάρτα δεν μπορούν να βάλουν. Το ένα έχει μικρή οθόνη, το άλλο μπάζο ram, το άλλο μπαζο CPU, το άλλο έτσι το άλλο γιουβέτσι. 
Έχε υπόψη το Lenovo S10e περίπου 350€ τελική και είναι πολύ μαζεμένο. Έχει 1GB ram, 160Gb Hdd (και τα 2 αναβαθμίζονται πανεύκολα), καλό keyboard, Atom 1.6, cam, bluetooth, wireless, 10/100Lan, USB, Card reader, 10inches οθόνη ~3h battery και είναι ότι νεότερο για τώρα aka έχει σχετικά τον καλύτερο συνδυασμό specs από τα άλλα..

Το μόνο που με χάλασε είναι ότι δεν έχει 3g card. Ευτυχώς ήταν άλλου...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αλήθεια στα ρημάδια μια 3g κάρτα δεν μπορούν να βάλουν. Το ένα έχει μικρή οθόνη, το άλλο μπάζο ram, το άλλο μπαζο CPU, το άλλο έτσι το άλλο γιουβέτσι. 
> Έχε υπόψη το Lenovo S10e περίπου 350€ τελική και είναι πολύ μαζεμένο. Έχει 1GB ram, 160Gb Hdd (και τα 2 αναβαθμίζονται πανεύκολα), καλό keyboard, Atom 1.6, cam, bluetooth, wireless, 10/100Lan, USB, Card reader, 10inches οθόνη ~3h battery και είναι ότι νεότερο για τώρα aka έχει σχετικά τον καλύτερο συνδυασμό specs από τα άλλα..
> 
> Το μόνο που με χάλασε είναι ότι δεν έχει 3g card. Ευτυχώς ήταν άλλου...


Κάτσε ρε Ιωσήφ, όλα την ίδια μπαζοCPU έχουν, την ίδια μπαζοRam, και την ίδια μπαζοGPU.

Ολα έχουν 1GB μνήμη (πλην του acer a110L που κάνει κάτω από 200€), και στην ουσία δεν αναβαθμίζονται ιδιαίτερα (μέχρι 1.5 πάνε ή 2). Και τους ίδιους σκληρούς έχουν σχεδόν τα περισσότερα.

Κοινώς οι μπαταρίες, η οθόνη και η ποιότητα κατασκευής διαφέρει, τίποτα άλλο !

Αν θες 3D, FullHD, και κανα παιχνίδι, υπομονή μέχρι το καλοκαίρι που θα κυκλοφορήσουν τα πρώτα με ΙΟΝ (με αμύγδαλο) που θα έχουν atom 330 και gforce 9400.

Το καλοκαίρι θα κυκλοφορούν και της AMD και από ότι διάβασα, σύντομα θα έχει καινούργιο και η Intel.

Γι' αυτό εγώ θα πρότεινα acer aspire one A150X, με 235-250€, για ένα χρόνο μόνο, μετά πάμε για άλλα  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Asus _eee_PC 1000H


+++

Ιωσήφ αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς σου δίνουν 3G card αν κάνεις συμβόλαιο, εκτός κι αν ψήνεσαι για καρτοκινητό Wind (οι άλλες δεν δίνουν σε καρτοκινητό) ... πάντως μόνο το LG X110 έχει 3G embedded..

----------


## NetTraptor

Γιατί όχι LG τότε? Μια χαρά φαίνεται!!! Δεν το είχα δει.
Έχεις δει τα modem για 3g που δίνουν? Κουμουτσες. Στάνταρ τα lenovo θα μου έρθουν με σπασμένα USB  ::

----------


## commando

> Γιατί όχι LG τότε? Μια χαρά φαίνεται!!! Δεν το είχα δει.
> Έχεις δει τα modem για 3g που δίνουν? Κουμουτσες. Στάνταρ τα lenovo θα μου έρθουν με σπασμένα USB


Oχι θα στα σπασουν στο κεφαλι που εβγαλες απο το μυαλο σου τις 3 ωρες αυτονομια και καλα που εχει το S10E,σε συμβουλευω να τους πεις να βλεπουν μονο φιλμ νουαρ και επεισοδια των Friends hahaha

----------


## NetTraptor

Εσύ ούτε καφέ δεν πληρώνεις... πως ξέρεις από τέτοια?  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Εσύ ούτε καφέ δεν πληρώνεις...


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

ACER & ASUS 
απλά είναι σκουπίδια.
LG και Fujitsu Siemens είναι πιο ποιοτικά.

----------


## bedazzled

> ACER & ASUS 
> απλά είναι σκουπίδια.
> LG και Fujitsu Siemens είναι πιο ποιοτικά.


Έχει 6-cell 6600 mAh μπαταρία το ASUS όμως ...

----------


## jamesbond

το Dell μου αρέσει πολύ!!!

----------


## RpMz

Εγω πάντως που έχω το acer με winblowz απάνω, πολύ καλό, περίμενα να σερνόταν... Και απο ποιότητα φαίνετε καλό...

Τα υπόλοιπα θα δείξει...

----------


## commando

> Εσύ ούτε καφέ δεν πληρώνεις... πως ξέρεις από τέτοια?


γιατι οταν εσυ ανακαλυψες την καφετερια με τους αργοσχολους εγω ειχα ηδη Powerbook 100!
Pwned!!
Ps πριν λιγο δοκιμασα ενα Dell vodafone 3g.H απολυτη πατατα της Vodafone οσο αφορα youtube κλπ πρεπει να κανεις buffer 10 λεπτα.Μονο browsing guys.Aλλα ειναι μικρο και πολυ ποιοτικο μπορω να πω,οτι πρεπει για κοριτσια σε ροζ αποχρωση για τον Αγιο Βαλεντινο.

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Εσύ ούτε καφέ δεν πληρώνεις... πως ξέρεις από τέτοια? 
> 
> 
> γιατι οταν εσυ ανακαλυψες την καφετερια με τους αργοσχολους εγω ειχα ηδη Powerbook 100!
> Pwned!!


Μάθαμε κάτι και σήμερα... commando's cafe *sponsored by ampelogarden !!!*  ::   ::   ::  *ΡΟΜΠΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!*  ::   ::   ::  
Και μετά λες για κλίκες ...  ::   ::

----------


## geosia

Είχα για κανά χρόνο το ASUS 701, τον πρώτο διδάξαντα στα netbook και παρόλη την μικρή οθόνη του και το μικρό SSD δίσκο του το μικρό βάρος του και η μεγάλη αυτονομία του το κάνουν αξεπέραστο.

Το ζητούμενο για μένα στα netbook δεν είναι οι επιδόσεις αλλά η αυτονομία οπότε τώρα χρησιμοποιώ το ASUS 901 με πραγματική αυτονομία 5-7 ώρες ανάλογα με την χρήση της ασύρματης κάρτας του και των εφαρμογών του.

Κατά την γνώμη μου τα netbook πρέπει να έχουν βάρος λιγότερο από κιλό και επιδόσεις ικανές για να χρησιμοποιείς δικτυακές εφαργογές. Δεν πρέπει να γίνουν αντικαταστάτες του desktop του γραφείου όπως γίναν μερικά laptop που έχουν ριζώσει στα γραφεία αφού είναι ασήκωτα.

Το δικό μου ASUS μπορώ να το κρατάω στο ένα χέρι και να γράφω με το άλλο για αρκετή ώρα χωρίς να κουράζομαι.

----------


## baskin

Αγόρασα πρόσφατα ένα Acer Aspire One 110L (το μικρό με τον 8GB SSD).

Αφού το ξεντέριασα και του έβαλα 1GB ακόμη μνήμη (σύνολο 1.5GB - δεν υποστηρίζει παραπάνω), του κάρφωσα μία SD με ακόμη 8Gb και τέλος έφαγε σούτο το Linpus Linux που φορούσε και περάστηκε Opensuse 11.1 (με KDE 4.2 παρακαλώ).

Είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος με το μηχάνημα και το μόνο που του λείπει είναι να πάρω και μία 6cell μπαταρία.

Συνολικό κόστος μέχρι τώρα (χωρίς την extra μπαταρία) 216 ευρώ. Πολύ φθηνά για αυτά που κάνει πλέον (με το opensuse) το μηχανάκι. Απόδοση αξιοπρεπέστατη (δεν πετάει αλλά είναι σβέλτο και σταθερό) και με λειτουργικό σύστημα εντελώς σύγχρονο (12/200 :: .

Για αυτά που θέλω μια χαρά.

----------


## grigoris

υπαρχει και το samsung nc10 που το θεωρω ανωτερο απο το 1000H. και σχεδιαστικα, αλλα και οσον αφορα την αυτονομια του (αλλα και τη λειτουργικοτητα του)
το 6-cell 6600 mAh του asus ειναι υποδεεστερο απο την 6-cell 5200 mAh γιατι:

NC10: 11.1V χ 5200mAh = 57.72Wh
1000H: 7.4V χ 6600mAh = 48.84Wh

και αυτο φαινεται και στην καθημερινη χρηση. 
http://blog.laptopmag.com/samsung-nc10- ... s-with-ssd

κοστος..? 320 ευρω απο UK οσο προλαβαινουμε..

----------


## bedazzled

Οικονομική κρίση ...

----------


## The Undertaker

έχουμε και 
http://www.hp.com/united-states/campaig ... R1002_USEN
πάντως κάτι καλύτερο από το asus eepc 1000HE δεν υπάρχει...
με 9.5 ώρες και b/g/n!

----------


## coffeex

Επειδή σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω το Acer Aspire One 110L και επειδή έχω και μία ram 1GB στα 667Mhz από μια αναβάθμιση ενός laptop, θα παίξει στα 533mhz (λογικά ναι..);

----------


## baskin

> Επειδή σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω το Acer Aspire One 110L και επειδή έχω και μία ram 1GB στα 667Mhz από μια αναβάθμιση ενός laptop, θα παίξει στα 533mhz (λογικά ναι..);


Λογικά δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, αλλά να ξέρεις ότι θέλει πλήρες λύσιμο το μηχάνημα για να μπει η μνήμη (και χάνεις και την εγγύηση).

----------


## gounara

Μετα απο αρκετη μελετη , αγοραστηκε το acer one 150 l .
Με xp παιζει πολυ καλα και γρηγορα ,ειδικα αν του βαλεις και το eboostr

Προβληματα εβγαλε 2 και σημαντικα αλλα αν ψαξεις λιγο στο net βρισκεις ευκολα αξιοπιστη λυση 

Το συστηνω και θα παρω και δευτερο για οικογενειακη χρηση .  ::

----------

